
Tell HN: Looking for a startup idea? I would pay for an awesome Flexbox tool - hoodoof
Flexbox is an amazing standard but it&#x27;s still a pain to work out how to get it to do what I want it to.<p>Better tools are needed and I waste so much time fiddling with Flexbox settings.  If an amazong tool was available for tweaking Flexbox I would happily pay for it.
======
maxpupmax
Sure. How much would you pay? What are your main challenges? What kind of tool
specifically?

I agree with your sentiment, but curious to see what you ran into
specifically.

~~~
hoodoof
Things like "Hmm, I have a box on my page. I want a another box within it.
Inside that box I want a heading on the right and a button on the left, each
inside their own box." I would be so much easier to draw something like this
out and then copy and paste the CSS."

A bit like this but going alot further [http://the-
echoplex.net/flexyboxes](http://the-echoplex.net/flexyboxes)

I'd pay $50 as a once off for a really useful utility. It would be even more
awesome if it came with a pre built set of UI widgets that I could drag and
drop on and build up an interface, like Balsamiq. Once you have something like
that then you're getting something really useful.

And then if you were super clever somehow you would have made a user interface
builder that you could then directly hook somehow into the react component
lifecycle and the world would be an amazing place.

Your skills would need to be at "wizard" level to make all this happen. Are
you a wizard?

If you have the skills to do this programming then this is an idea for a real
business, as opposed to all these startups doing the next "uber for food
delivery".

